
Solve All Your Cryptography Problems in 3 Easy Steps [PHP] - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/05/solve-all-your-cryptography-problems-in-three-easy-steps-with-halite
======
CiPHPerCoder
If you're wondering about our choice in primitives:
[https://github.com/paragonie/halite/blob/master/doc/Primitiv...](https://github.com/paragonie/halite/blob/master/doc/Primitives.md)

No user should ever need to know these details to use it successfully.

